# Can hornwort be tied to driftwood/rocks?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I picked up a rather large bunch of hornwort at a LFS yesterday for $2, just to see how I like it.

Knowing it's a floating plant that won't produce roots, would I be able to tie it to some driftwood/rocks? I think it would look pretty good that way. Not sure how a floating plant like that would do tied down or if it would even bother the plant at all.

_Sorry if that doesn't make too much sense. Been a looooooong day._


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes you can do so the plant does not bother growing submersed at all. When tying the leaves onto driftwood or stones do it with great care since they can break easily and will be rotting away eventually.

Although hornwort does grow a huge! root system you can cut it away completely without doing any harm to the plant. 

You should be aware that the whole plant can quickly and easily overgrow any other plant given the right conditions. With lots of nitrates (sucks nitrates like a sponge) medium light levels and some macros/micros it will grow like hell.

As to keep it smaller simply cut away leaves that get too large. Low nitrate levels, very acidic water (say below pH 6,3) and very soft water seems to slow growth considerably.


Regards,
Detlef


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

It does break easily so be careful with it. I have a little in a three gallon. I will remove all but an inch, and 2-3 weeks later, there are about 3 pieces that are all about 5-6 inches long.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hornwort I find is best managed and submerged by using plant weights gently wrapped around the base. When they get too long, just pluck the whole thing out and trim them.

-John N.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

i will never try hornwort again, even though i managed to nurse them all back to full health (after a long trip in the mail box). The amount of crap those plants give off each day is just mind boggling, and that's when they are healthy!! when they were in badshape, i literally had buckets after buckets of needles to throw away. 

on top of that they are impossible to root. If you use plant weight, soon enough the portion in the weight will rot and the whole thing is back on top again.

never again! try ancharis much better alternative.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

newguy said:


> try ancharis much better alternative.


I have some right now. Kind of unhappy with the way it is growing. Really thing and sparse looking, not thick and full like I see all the time. The only piece I have is one that I'm trying to see how long it will grow, up to about 16" and growing.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Although hornwort does grow a huge! root system





> on top of that they are impossible to root.


Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum) has *no* roots. It can grow incredibly fast if conditions are to its liking, and can also shed a lot when things aren't to its liking. It's a good plant to start out a tank with due to its growth rate.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would just wrap the Hornwort around a object in your tank instead of tieing it down; that is what I use to do and it worked out well.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

detlef said:


> Yes you can do so the plant does not bother growing submersed at all. When tying the leaves onto driftwood or stones do it with great care since they can break easily and will be rotting away eventually.
> 
> Although hornwort does grow a huge! root system you can cut it away completely without doing any harm to the plant.


As some other posters pointed out, some incorrect information there.

- Hornwort does not grow _emersed_ at all,

- Hornwort, being a true liverwort, has no root system, _at all_.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Enable your PMs for now.... we need to talk.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> Enable your PMs for now.... we need to talk.


Who? Me? They are enabled.

Thanks for the tips everyone. I wrapped it around some rocks and it looks pretty good. Hasn't shed anything that I haven't knocked off. My Cherry Barbs have taken a strange liking to it.

Edit: Ok. My apologies Cavan Allen.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not you. Salt.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

OK, but I can't imagine what I possibly did to warrant needing a "talking to in private;" why can't it just be said in the thread here... if I did something wrong, then others should know what it was so they can take note of it and not repeat the mistake.

_edit_ - The trouble was with my use of the word "bad" instead of "incorrect." A matter of semantics... don't use negative terms that are too generalized, lest people take your comments the wrong way.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Sorry for the big mistake I made concerning hornwort. I mixed Ceratophyllum/Hornwort with Ceratopteris. All what was said referred to Ceratopteris. 

My apologies to all involved!

Regards,
Detlef


----------

